# New boat in town?



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

check it out.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

nor-tech ?


bad looking mofo


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Transformers?


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

sweet. what kinda boat is that, also looks like a gooseneck trailer


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

WOW that is a BAD ***, even has a dive door....


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I bet he was at those gas pumps for a long time.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Dang Kevin what did you buy now????????


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Crazy looking tower on that boat. Does not appear to have a big dead rise either.


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

Is that thing a crew cab?


----------



## 4-G-RANCH (Jun 21, 2008)

Get out of the way.....


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

mandatory kidney belts


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Where will the spray curtains go. Looks like a beast


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

I bet he is still filling that thing up...


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

For some reason, that thing screams new law enforcement tool. Just without the markings yet.

Maybe it is in route to Lake Falcon to help with the bandito problem.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Obama spent BPs first check on a few of those to control the gulf fishing!:headknock


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

owens33 said:


> mandatory kidney belts


You hit the nail on the head. A boat like that is built like an military grade interceptor that can do over 70 MPH. These kinds of high-protein boats are not fun. The owner would be so nervous about hitting something and getting a scratch I don't want to be within 100 feet when the artery on his neck exploded. It is certainly not a fishing machine or a diving work boat. You'd need aviation seats just to prevent getting whiplash and a crushed spine. I would recommend NASCAR helmets because your head might go through the T-top.

You know I'm exaggerating and that's somebody's baby, somebody who spent at least a quarter mill on a go-fast boat, and right proud too. Please don't take my joshing as a bad thing, me being sorta traditional.

But watch out, the drug runners love them kind of boats because they can outrun most anything the Coast Guard has on the water. Stay away from the Bahamas where boat theft is a major problem, except maybe the Bimini Race and offshore tourney. Forget Mexico, too many coke and weed runners. I guess you could get to Boomvang in a matter of a few hours ... but I have to ask myself, why beat yourself up like that? If I hit a stand-up wave at 25 MPH my left kidney almost comes out my arse!


----------



## Tunaholic (Aug 3, 2008)

*Shazaaam!*

Bp needs to start another well quick to support that puppy alone!


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Is it for hauling cocaine? Wow thats cool


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*$$$$*

2COOL


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll go with a Gov. boat. Look at the raised cleats all over that rig. And that bow cleat looks like some schedule 80 pipe. The console looks like it could handle some serious electronics to. Put a Home Land Security seal on the side and it's ready to roll.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Two things I really like:
1. Mono Hull
2. Mercurys


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

4 Mercs - 3 back-up anchors.


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

igo320 said:


> Two things I really like:
> 1. Mono Hull
> 2. Mercurys


#1 on the water baby!!


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

With a bow cleat like that....Uncle Sam without a doubt!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

SaltNLine said:


> #1 on the water baby!!


In this case it would be the cheapest! Gubment dollars.


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

It may be heading to the boat show. I believe that is going on this weekend.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe some kind of a boat to put out oil booms. Big post on the front to tie onto something.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Gravois 41' MetalShark. Its a prototype. Apparently trying to get a goberment contract. Wicked *** boat.
http://www.metalsharkboats.com/#/externalSwf-00-00
Oh, yeah, its aluminum.


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes it's a Metal Shark Boat , it's 42' and yes it hauls *** . If you notice it is one of a VERY few ALLOY BOATS with a stepped hull. The seats I believe are Hyd. That monster should eat 4 to 5's and your butt will never leave the seat.

And those stick up cleats are called, Sampson post.

I have more pictures over on , www.aluminumalloyboats.com in the pictures forum sent to me by Jimmy Gravois.

We may see something REALLY cool from a local builder just north of POC.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

a little better perspective


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

welder said:


> Yes it's a Metal Shark Boat , it's 42' and yes it hauls *** . If you notice it is one of a VERY few ALLOY BOATS with a stepped hull. The seats I believe are Hyd. That monster should eat 4 to 5's and your butt will never leave the seat.
> 
> And those stick up cleats are called, Sampson post.
> 
> ...


Rock Salt??


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Pretty sick! Will be a darn good weaponl for USCG or Homeland Security...maybe with a 50 on the front.....


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

at least the gubmt believes in redundancy..........2 spare parts motors


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They gave them a live well. Guess they fish too while waiting on drug runners to drive by.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

naah... they fill it up with ice so the beer they confiscate stays cold...


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

They-Homeland Security and BoderPatrol- are supposedly going to sea trial it down here at SPI! I talked with some agents at Dirty Al's and they where talking about it last weekend. Didn't say when but I will be on the lookout for it down here!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

welder said:


> Yes it's a Metal Shark Boat , it's 42' and yes it hauls *** . If you notice it is one of a VERY few ALLOY BOATS with a stepped hull. The seats I believe are Hyd. That monster should eat 4 to 5's and your butt will never leave the seat.
> 
> And those stick up cleats are called, Sampson post.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information and the link to the other site. I have been waiting for 40' center console offshore fishing boats.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Yellowfin has been making a 42 for 3 or 4 years now. All you need is 400K.



jdusek said:


> Thanks for the information and the link to the other site. I have been waiting for 40' center console offshore fishing boats.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Bilge Bait said:


> For some reason, that thing screams new law enforcement tool. Just without the markings yet.
> 
> I kind of remember seeing something about a big center console w/quad ob's being put into service by one of the agency's. Probably Homeland Security. Saw a pic of the back end of it and it looked like a baaaad SOB
> 
> Yep it's gummint. I went back to see the pics again. Overbuilt, entry hatches built into the gunnels, seats for extra crew, no rod holders, bland paint job w/no graffics, plus I saw the mfgr's name on the side of the trailer and went their site.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Does it come in flat black?*

and without running lights?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Pfffft. When ever they are ready!!! And we are prettier. kisssm

Brandon


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

sea sick said:


> I'll go with a Gov. boat. Look at the raised cleats all over that rig. And that bow cleat looks like some schedule 80 pipe. The console looks like it could handle some serious electronics to. Put a Home Land Security seal on the side and it's ready to roll.


I'll bet on that. Might be the replacement of the midnight express that Home Land Security Keeps at yacht basin.:fish:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

tie bars to keep the cowlings on .....kewl


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Dang Brandon

yall pulling that fountain with a 1/2 ton Dodge, your braver than me.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

couple more pics...
i heard the boat has an 800 gallon fuel capacity.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Does that handle really say EJECT on it???????


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

KevinA said:


> Dang Brandon
> 
> yall pulling that fountain with a 1/2 ton Dodge, your braver than me.


3/4 ton diesel.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

James Howell said:


> Yellowfin has been making a 42 for 3 or 4 years now. All you need is 400K.


Yes I know but there as been a lot of issues with the 40+ center consoles. Including yellofin.


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Does that handle really say EJECT on it???????


it's probably to adjust the seat heights, say for "vertically challenged" folks like you so they can SEE exactly where the seat locks. :slimer:


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

The first year's production had problems with the livewell not being reinforced, but the later year models are about as rock solid as they come.



jdusek said:


> Yes I know but there as been a lot of issues with the 40+ center consoles. Including yellofin.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

If they keep that one down there it will be the 5th boat they have...They have one with 1000 horses already, then one with 500, and then one with 550. One is currently on patrol as I type and I can't remember how many horses it has...They have them docked in Port Isabel over here across the swing bridge.
I also hear they bought some warehouses/structures and land here in Port Isabel. They are currently installing barbwire/chain link fence around the entire compound. They are also installing blast proof and bullet proof windows. Why are they preparing for war? There's no war to be fought down here. I forgot to mention the 6 extra boats the Game Wardens got and there is no telling what the coasties are getting. 
I have a different perspective and opinion on all of this spending and new equipment. I've been around it..I grew up in it...When will it be enough my fellow Texans? One weekend not long ago we were pulled over by every one of these organizations and we were just fishing...(game warden, coastie, dps, border patrol, and homeland security)(not to mention we got a warning for speeding on the way down). All in one weekend. Most private citizens wouldn't tolerate this and I finally politely told the border patrol agent in Riviera that he was the 5th govt. organization to stop me this weekend and I was at my breaking point...I felt harrassed...He apologized and walked back to his tahoe and left me there on 77...This is not freedom when this many organizations stop/detain you in my opinion.
I just wanted to share my experiences...Ya, I'm only 25 but I remember when some guys could drive down to South Padre and fish and maybe get stopped by the coasties or game warden (and it NEVER happened in the same weekend)...
Ya, I don't care for govt. in my life. I guess I'm like most Texans and/or Americans. I'm not a perfect citizen, but I can assure you that I'm not the guy they're looking for and I don't like my tax dollars going to fund more govt. projects where I like to fish and vacation after they already have more than enough...

and that's my .02 pennies on this subject and photo.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

What an asinine waste of taxpayer money!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree. If only people knew how much money was literally wasted on this stuff they would write letters. My two letters with photos have gone unanswered. 
Running down the I.C Waterway going 60+ mph in those big boats. They almost hit my buddy I was fishing with...Living down here part time you learn to tolerate a little bit..But it is getting ridiculous and wasteful.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> If they keep that one down there it will be the 5th boat they have...They have one with 1000 horses already, then one with 500, and then one with 550. One is currently on patrol as I type and I can't remember how many horses it has...They have them docked in Port Isabel over here across the swing bridge.
> I also hear they bought some warehouses/structures and land here in Port Isabel. They are currently installing barbwire/chain link fence around the entire compound. They are also installing blast proof and bullet proof windows. Why are they preparing for war? There's no war to be fought down here. I forgot to mention the 6 extra boats the Game Wardens got and there is no telling what the coasties are getting.
> I have a different perspective and opinion on all of this spending and new equipment. I've been around it..I grew up in it...When will it be enough my fellow Texans? One weekend not long ago we were pulled over by every one of these organizations and we were just fishing...(game warden, coastie, dps, border patrol, and homeland security)(not to mention we got a warning for speeding on the way down). All in one weekend. Most private citizens wouldn't tolerate this and I finally politely told the border patrol agent in Riviera that he was the 5th govt. organization to stop me this weekend and I was at my breaking point...I felt harrassed...He apologized and walked back to his tahoe and left me there on 77...This is not freedom when this many organizations stop/detain you in my opinion.
> I just wanted to share my experiences...Ya, I'm only 25 but I remember when some guys could drive down to South Padre and fish and maybe get stopped by the coasties or game warden (and it NEVER happened in the same weekend)...
> ...


You need to work on your tan........... :flag:


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Ridiculous! In so many ways.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

jdusek said:


> Yes I know but there as been a lot of issues with the 40+ center consoles. Including yellofin.


Dont forget the 42 don smith we won tuna mania on last year. I was riding in the bow seats doing 26 knots through 4 foot waves.:work:

It is for sale, baddest center console i have ever been on....


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes it's a bunch of money BUT the money is at least spent HERE and not given to some 3rd word , don't like us country.

There is NO COMPARISON of these ALLOY boats to Glass Boats . These Plate Alloy boats can bounce off rocks, hit Flotsam, and crush Glass boats.

Alloy is not built using $8.00 an hour laborers, it takes SKILLED craftsmen and high dollar materials [ Marine Grade Alloy is NOT cheap ]and expensive equipment . not to mention these are some of the 1st hulls made so they will be expensive .


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Area 59 from New Mexico


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

May be a bit underpowered.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

you think he is still filling that pig?


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

*SAY WHAT!!!*

h:


jaredchasteen said:


> Dont forget the 42 don smith we won tuna mania on last year. I was riding in the bow seats doing 26 knots through 4 foot waves.:work:
> 
> It is for sale, baddest center console i have ever been on....


I sure do remember that boat pulling up to gunnison AFTER Akela got there, which is a 20kt boat,... just sayin...

Maybe it was 26 on the way in.

( just pullin your chain... tournaments are coming up and I'm on Akela once again)


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> h:
> 
> I sure do remember that boat pulling up to gunnison AFTER Akela got there, which is a 20kt boat,... just sayin...
> 
> ...


That was our second stop!:rotfl::rotfl:

Akela is one heck of a boat, Good luck this year.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

wacker said:


> That was our second stop!:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Akela is one heck of a boat, Good luck this year.


Same to you! Unfortunatly, we won't be able to start until POCO, and moving Tuna Mania to 4th of July weekend was not a good thing for me, so we won't be fishing that one either. Too bad. Good format.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

No quarter given no quarter taken.


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

We have a dozen or so more pictures of the 42 running in Florida [ she is on tour ] there are some good shots to show her size. See the link below.

http://www.aluminumalloyboats.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2731&p=21897#p21897


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> If they keep that one down there it will be the 5th boat they have...They have one with 1000 horses already, then one with 500, and then one with 550. One is currently on patrol as I type and I can't remember how many horses it has...They have them docked in Port Isabel over here across the swing bridge.
> I also hear they bought some warehouses/structures and land here in Port Isabel. They are currently installing barbwire/chain link fence around the entire compound. They are also installing blast proof and bullet proof windows. Why are they preparing for war? There's no war to be fought down here. I forgot to mention the 6 extra boats the Game Wardens got and there is no telling what the coasties are getting.
> I have a different perspective and opinion on all of this spending and new equipment. I've been around it..I grew up in it...When will it be enough my fellow Texans? One weekend not long ago we were pulled over by every one of these organizations and we were just fishing...(game warden, coastie, dps, border patrol, and homeland security)(not to mention we got a warning for speeding on the way down). All in one weekend. Most private citizens wouldn't tolerate this and I finally politely told the border patrol agent in Riviera that he was the 5th govt. organization to stop me this weekend and I was at my breaking point...I felt harrassed...He apologized and walked back to his tahoe and left me there on 77...This is not freedom when this many organizations stop/detain you in my opinion.
> I just wanted to share my experiences...Ya, I'm only 25 but I remember when some guys could drive down to South Padre and fish and maybe get stopped by the coasties or game warden (and it NEVER happened in the same weekend)...
> ...


I guess you have all the answers! I guess all those agencies are just out harasing innocent fishermen and not actually stopping dope and illegals right? I guess the southern border of our country is a sleepy little tourist area! My bad! Thanks for clearing it up!


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

welder said:


> We have a dozen or so more pictures of the 42 running in Florida [ she is on tour ] there are some good shots to show her size. See the link below.
> 
> http://www.aluminumalloyboats.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2731&p=21897#p21897


Good looking boat Welder! Man that looks just like the 43' Nortech advanced concept technology demonstrator minus the lack of a front flush deck!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

This is an example of one of the biggest problems with government. If it was your personal money you would not do this but since it is so called tax payer money lets just keep spending. No need in hell for something like this. What are the bad guys running around in? Rockets? How about spending that money on cancer research, computers for classrooms, health care for the poor. Prime, prime example of government waste. When is it ever going to end.


----------



## 72rhino (Jul 15, 2010)

step a side please... Awesome boat!!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Why would they use outboards and not a turbo inboard? Can you really go faster with outboards?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

black topcaps were a big mistake

also that is gonna be one wet ride in a quartering sea with that windsheild and console layout


----------

